# Running a little spash and Dash from home



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So i was thinking of running a little splash and dash from home.. whats your views on it.?

Just having moved in to the gainsborough busy is dead at the moment and looking at new ways to get some income in with it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't personally, if you get caught you'll get nailed for effluent afaik.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Finding it hard to get busy since i moved so thinking of ways to drum some up but with the coldness coming im thinking is it worth it also...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

You'd need all licenses and insurances and you'll be good to go.

I havent a clue how it all works down south. Elite detail (I think) worked from his parents garage and is successful.

I drive past one most days run from home with a gazeebo up, open 6 days. Must turn a profit as he's been doing it a few years.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's classed as trade effluent, supposed to go through a sedimenter then through the RRR (reduce, re-use or recycle) regs as it is now, it's only allowed to go into designated foul sewers with prior licences.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Also the water company may want you to pay commercial rates depending on how they work.


----------

